# new winter house



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Look what santa got for the outside kitties today. Smokey and his friends will be happy. :grin:


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I posted on craigslist that i was looking for a igloo for the cats..so someone emailed me sayin they have one for $25.00 . So i asked for pictures. They sent the pics and i said *sold* So today my mom went to pick it up for me. 

When she came home...she said it was really big. It was big.  It looked small in the picture. It will have to do .. as you can see in the second picture...i put alot of straw inside it. Hopefully the cats will enjoy there new house. 

In the spring/summer time...what should i do? should the straw come out? just leave it empty? with the smaller house..i put down towels for them to sleep on. but i dont have enough towels to cover up the bottom of the igloo. 

maybe i can put a dog bed inside it or something in the summer time.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

You might consider not using towels at all. I have several "outdoor" houses and one in the garage for several years and just use straw. The cats will "nest" in the straw just fine. I change the straw every several months. Nice job on the house by the way, looks good.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, that's a serious score! $25?! Looks great, the kitties will love it


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Smokey and baby blue have been using the house already. i put there food bowls inside and they go and eat. 

smokey isnt to sure about it just yet...but he will get used to it soon.

for the summer time...im thinking of taking out the straw and putting down an outdoor dog bed so its comfy for them. wont the straw be hot for them in the summer?

thanks


----------

